# Which Breed Should the Obamas Adopt?



## AnimalPlanet.com (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys

We decided to have some fun on the site and have posted a poll asking our viewers/surfers to decide which pup should become the '1st dog.'

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/dogs-101/puppy-polls/obama-puppy/poll.html

Please note: The breeds selected were based on a list of recommended "first dogs" from the AKC and also through researching breeds that have been popular in the White House throughout history.

Also important to keep in mind, we want Obama to adopt/rescue a dog and so far it looks like he will, the question we are posing is as to which particular breed the family should look into.

Sadly, GSDs are not on the list...is that a good thing or a bad thing? 

Some other factors to consider - allergies & travel.

What do you think? Place your vote & then let's discuss :-D

(don't tell the other forums but you guys are my favorite)


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

To tell you the truth, I am not excited about any of the breeds listed. 

I'm sure that they want to get a friendly looking dog as well as a friendly behaving dog-so they should get a coated, fluffy, big-hearted GSD. But, I am resigned to the fact that they won't get a GSD-but that's their loss. 

I read that one of the little girls wanted a Labradoodle. 


MJ


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are some additional comments. Michelle Obama did say they will adopt a rescue dog.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=858170&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so biased, I can only recommend GSDs.

I had one for my first dog, and it was the best dog ever. I will never get another breed of dog - for myself - ever again. 

I wonder whom I could write to for this wonderful recommendation.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

What ???? no GSD ??????

What ???? no Beagle ?????



Well thats just un American...........LOL


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

The Lab or the Irish setter, that last thing I want is President O is a quiet moment


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would not call a Bedlington a good 'first' dog.

And I would not say a Golden is a good choice for someone with allergies.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I think this was brought up on another thread, but one of President Obama's daughters has an allergy so they need to get a non-shedding, hypoallergenic breed... thus, no shepherds, labs, etc.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I voted for the bichon. They're one of the few mini breeds I like and think a bichon would be a darling complement to the Obama girls. It would also be small enough to travel with the family, right?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarThe Lab or the Irish setter, that last thing I want is President O is a quiet moment










Now you know he'll leave it to the secret service to chase the little munchkin around the Oval office when the kids aren't around.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI voted for the bichon. They're one of the few mini breeds I like and think a bichon would be a darling complement to the Obama girls. It would also be small enough to travel with the family, right?


he's got "Air Force One" I think they could manage a Lab


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I voted for the golden but I am pretty Biased.. if it was me i would want a protective dog like a GSD. My mom said our first GSD "Muffy" was the best babysitter ever. She was uber protective of me when I was a small child and we were like two peas in a pod. She always felt comfortable with me playing outside alone with Muffy around. 
I miss her even though she passed now 16 yrs ago.. gone but never forgotten.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarThe Lab or the Irish setter, that last thing I want is President O is a quiet moment


LOL!!! I recommend a Jack Russell Terrier!


----------



## AnimalPlanet.com (Oct 21, 2008)

I can definitely see a GSD as being very 'presidential' - not sure if the little girls will go for that though. I'd be pleasantly surprised if they did









I doubt they will though b/c of allergies. Hmm, only time will tell!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnar
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI voted for the bichon. They're one of the few mini breeds I like and think a bichon would be a darling complement to the Obama girls. It would also be small enough to travel with the family, right?
> ...


Yeah but I was thinking purse dog that could be carried by the girls to events. Of the dogs shown, I think it's the best choice for allergies, cuteness and friendliness. And they have Disney references.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Whatever breed is best for them.


----------



## Sheppy (Nov 13, 2004)

There seems to be a museum for just about everything ... 
http://www.presidentialpetmuseum.com/whitehousepets-1.htm

It's best we stay out of and let the kids pick the dog they truely love. 

We don't need another Buddy -- selected because the pollsters thought he would be good for the president's image. Or, poor Feller.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Check out Hoover's 'Police dog'

'King Tut, police dog, Big Ben and Sonnie, Fox Terriers.Glen, Scotch Collie, Yukon, Eskimo dog, Patrick, Wolfhound, Eaglehurst Gillette, Setter Weejie, an Elkhound, and Pat, police dog.'

http://www.presidentialpetmuseum.com/Pets/Tut-Hoover.htm


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI voted for the bichon. They're one of the few mini breeds I like and think a bichon would be a darling complement to the Obama girls. It would also be small enough to travel with the family, right?


I agree. I think a GSD would be too much for the first family. I voted for the Bichon for the same reasons.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are getting a shelter dog. Why not a mutt? Why does it need to be any specific breed or cross. Yes, yes the hypoaleretic thing. 

They wil get a "get a real dog" dog. A "get a real dog" dog is one of those relatively small dogs who's main purpose is to sit around and act like a spoiled dog. When we see them walking down the street we joke about them saying "get a real dog." 

Whatever he does it wil be better than the Clintons who got a lab because it was the most popular dog, and after they moved out of the white house they let buddy get himself killed. I suppose he outlived his usefulness.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I know this poll is for fun, however, I think they should just go to a rescue/shelter and choose the dog that appeals/suits them, I don't think anyone should pick a dog for anyone else (except maybe an experienced breeder and that does not appear to fit this situation).

Bichons are not the most common dog I would expect to find in that situation but (except for the grooming required) all Bichon Frise I have known have had great temperaments and that along with allergy issues should be a consideration.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't think they will actually go to a shelter but rather to a rescue. Then they will "pick" the age and breed they want but be able to say it was a rescue. 
Really what rescue is going to say no to them? Think of all the publicity they will get when it comes out that the "President" got a dog from them.








I hope they will do more research and actually get a dog that will fit their family. Not just a dog that will fit the white house.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

A breeder in Peru has offered a dog

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081111/od_nm/us_obama_dog


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzerThey are getting a shelter dog. Why not a mutt?


I heard Obama say that a mutt would be fine because HE was a mutt too.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WA breeder in Peru has offered a dog
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081111/od_nm/us_obama_dog


How very diplomatic. 
A cute dog in an ugly way. lol


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a shihtzu/maltese cross, at least that is what the pound she came from guessed. She is great tempered, alerts to seizures, social with special needs kids and adults, smart enough to figure out various words, signals and do tricks for everyone of all abilities. She is perfect for people with allergies and cuddly enough for any upset child to cuddle. I would vote for one like her, from a shelter with a who knows pedigree. Just an awesome example of dog.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

i can't picture them owning a gsd, I don't know why....


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Poodle or poodle-mutt...

Why?

1) Hypoallergenic
2) Available in all sizes
3) An attractive & balanced dog*
4) Exceptionally intelligent, trainable & biddable
5) Has a terrific sense of humor 
6) A very popular breed so it's
a) Widely available in rescues & shelters.
b) Less susceptible to damages from a surge in popularity (the gene pool is so much larger)


*Poodle cuts are unnecessary & are NOTHING Poodles themselves ever requested. IMO those ridiculous hairdoes are largely responsible for much of the disdain so many people have for Poodles.


----------

